# Applied for IBEW local 9



## Guribe (Jul 19, 2018)

I just recently went to apply for an apprenticeship here at IBEW local 9 in Tinley Park,IL. I’m 20 years old (my 21st is in one month) and have had the same job at my uncles construction and landscaping company for 3 years. I have a cousin at local 9 whose a lineman and I would really like to follow in his footsteps and become a lineman as well. I have experience climbing and trimming trees, driving trucks, and I have my CDL class A permit (currently in a driving school to get my license). I applied on Monday, brought in my CDL permit and my high school diploma, and my resume, but I didn’t ask any questions on the process after applying because I was nervous just being in the room lol. My question is how long with it be before they contact me regarding my application? I really want this opportunity for my life. I know I’m young and inexperienced in this field of work, but I’m dedicated to do this and make this my life career. Any replies with information help.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk. 
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------

